# Designated baggage area on Keystone Harrisburg to New York



## Ted (May 29, 2019)

I am proposing to travel from Harrisburg PA to New York (Penn Station) . I have a carry-on bag 23kg. Is there a designated baggage area on the Amtrak Keystone service? The alternative is a bus . Your advice Please.


----------



## Acela150 (May 29, 2019)

There is an overhead storage area on the train, as well as luggage racks at one end of the car. And 23kg’s just makes the weight requirement of 50 pounds. Which is 23kg’s. Although in my experience the weight limit is more common for checked bags.


----------



## Ted (May 31, 2019)

Acela150 said:


> There is an overhead storage area on the train, as well as luggage racks at one end of the car. And 23kg’s just makes the weight requirement of 50 pounds. Which is 23kg’s. Although in my experience the weight limit is more common for checked bags.


----------



## Ted (May 31, 2019)

Thank you for your very helpful answer.


----------

